# 3D Beschleunigung beim Laptop-Kauf testen... (ATI) [SOLVED]

## Jazz_Rabbit

Hallo Leute!

Da ich anscheinend ein Fehlgriff gelandet habe bei einer Laptop-Anschaffung (Acer Aspire 1610)

möchte ich mal die Frage im Raum stellen, wie man am besten VOR dem Kauf einen Laptop auf

eine kompatible GPU testen kann. Ich hab mir mal die aktuelle Version von "Games Knoppix"

gezogen und ausprobiert, ob wenigstens da DRI aktiviert werden kann, weil nach 2 Wochen

herumprobieren (Radeon Mobility 9600 M10 mit 64 MB Vram, Xorg 6.8.2, ati-drivers 8.10.19)

hab ich genug und muss zusehen, wie ich den Laptop wieder los werde. Ist "Games Knoppix"

zum testen der Hardware Beschleunigung geeignet oder gibt es da ne bessere Referenz? Denn

ich hab null Bock mich nochmal 2 Wochen hinzusetzen und Tag für Tag zu versuchen, DRI zum

laufen zu bewegen. Habe alle Tutorials durchgelesen, alle Guides befolgt und alle Hacks probiert,

die ich finden konnte. Habs mit allen Versionen von Xorg und den ATI-Treibern versucht,

doch vergebens.. Ich bekomme massig unresolved Symbols, ich fand auch keine vergleichbaren

Probleme, lediglich, das bei anderen Benützer der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt, dass das Modul

fglrx nicht geladen werden konnte, das sie was im Kernel vergessen haben usw. usf. Die einzigen

Treiber, die funktionieren sind jene von Xorg selber, jedoch wiederum ohne DRI.

Dieser Thread dient auch als letzte Instanz, vielleicht weiss noch IRGENDWER, was ich machen

kann, ansonsten wirds ein neuer Laptop, weil mit Windows kann ich nix anfangen.

Ich hoffe auf ein paar Antworten und danke schon mal im Vorraus.

Gruss,

----------

## schrippe

die games-knoppix hat ja extra für alle möglichen karten eine hardware unterstützung eingebaut.

ich denke damit kannste nen test fahren.

----------

## May-C

Also bei mir hat die 3d-Beschleunigung mit Games-Knoppix nicht funktioniert. Trotzdem funktioniert meine Mobility Radeon 9700 ohne Probleme unter Gentoo mit Beschleunigung.

Also absolute Sicherheit liefert dir die Games-Knoppix auch nicht.

----------

## ZX-81

Habe einen Acer Travelmate 292 LMi. Grafikkarte darin wird zwar mit "ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9700" beworben, lspci meldet aber 

```
VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]
```

 und das Teil läuft mit 3D-Beschleunigung.

Nachdem ich das Teil zum Laufen bekommen habe, bin ich etwas vorsichtig mit den Updates (auch wegen wlan), deshalb habe ich etwas veraltete Komponenten installiert:

Kernel : development-sources 2.6.10-r1

xorg: 6.8.0-r4

ati-drivers: 8.10.19

ZX

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Danke für Eure Antworten!

@schrippe:

Ja das hab ich mir auch gedacht deswegen hab ichs runtergeladen.

@May-C:

Also doch nicht das wahre? Gibts ne andere LiveCD die man mehr vertrauen kann?

Die Games-Knoppix beinhaltet den neuesten XFree86 und halt die radeon treiber,

zumindest wurden diese geladen, beim boot wurde ich auch gefragt, ob ich die

Hardware-Acceleration aktivieren will.. natürlich mit Y beantwortet, doch glxinfo

meint "Direct Rendering: no" und glxgears bietet mir bei fullscreen gerade mal ca. 50 fps

@ZX-81

Thx wegen der Versionsangabe! Ich hab genau die selbe GPU wie du (RV350 M10),

bei mir wird auch die 9700er beworben, is aber eine 9600er (Kommt das jetzt in Mode

oder versteh ich da was nicht?)

Auch die Versionen vom Kernel, ati-treiber und xorg, die Du verwendest, hab ich probiert, vergebens..

egal was ich mache, ich bekomme die unresolved symbols.. zuhause post ich Euch den

Xorg log, dann könnt Ihrs sehen, vielleicht weiss jemand, was hier stört.

Gruss,

----------

## ZX-81

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

> Auch die Versionen vom Kernel, ati-treiber und xorg, die Du verwendest, hab ich probiert, vergebens..
> 
> egal was ich mache, ich bekomme die unresolved symbols.. zuhause post ich Euch den
> 
> Xorg log, dann könnt Ihrs sehen, vielleicht weiss jemand, was hier stört.

 

Denke, dass wir das Teil schon zum Rennen kriegen  :Wink: 

ZX

----------

## May-C

Ich musste folgende Dinge tun, damit meine Grafikkarte lief:

1. Die testing ATI Treiber benützen (benütze /etc/portage/package.unmask, /etc/portage/package.keywords)

2. Nach einem Kernelupdate funktioniert die Karte nicht mehr. Habe dann die Lösung hier im Forum gefunden. Ich musste in /usr/src/linux/.config CONFIG_DRM=y in CONFIG_DRM=m ändern (CONFIG_DRM=n soll auch funktionieren).

Vielleicht hilft dir dass ja weiter...

----------

## pir187

hey folks,

nach dem kauf meines notebooks (samsung p35 1600 III xvm, radeon mobility 9700) hatte ich kurze zeit lang gentoo drauf. die 3d-leistung war trotz funktionierender beschleunigung aber irgendwie mies. glxgears (ja, ich weiß es ist kein richtiger benchmark) brachte 1500 fps, auf meinem xp 2000+ mit gf4 ti4800se ist das ergebnis 3650 fps.

das mit der verwechslung zwischen m10 und m11(?) ist glaube ich kein problem, der treiber hat da bei der erkennung einen fehler. der chip ist jedenfalls trotzdem ein 9700er.

was mich dazu gebracht hat, wieder xp (bitte nicht steinigen) zu nutzen sind der 1a laufende ruhezustand, der lüfter, der nicht ständig mit läuft sowie die tatsache, daß ich in c# proggen muß/will. ansonsten wäre ich gleich wieder dabei, gentoo neu zu installieren.

außerdem bin ich an der wlan-einstellung verzweifelt. samsung liefert einen profiler mit, bei dem man für jedes netzwerk, in dem man sich anmeldet, für alle nics alle einstellungen festlegen und bei bedarf sehr komfortabel wechseln kann. wenn es solche profiler auf für linux geben würde, würde ich einen erneuten versuch starten! kennt jemand solch ein proggie?

kurz und gut, ich kann nur sagen, daß die 3d-beschleunigung bei meinem schleppi auch lief.

mfg, pir187

----------

## Anarcho

Also auf meinem neuen Laptop läuft Suspend-to-Disk wunderbar, suspend-to-ram kommt leider immer ohne Bild wieder. Der Lüfter läuft auch nicht übermässig viel, Speedstepping funktioniert und 3D ist mir bei der Onboard-Intel-Grafik eh egal, da ich mit dem Laptop nicht spielen will.

Zum Thema WLAN:

Ich meine der quickswitcher würde genau das machen was du willst.

Aber ich erledige das mit ein paar selber geschriebenen scripten, denn zuhause muss dann noch OpenVPN gestartet werden, in der Uni brauch ich ein anderes VPN, usw. 

Da erledige ich das doch lieber selber. 

Ich scanne einfach nach den AP-IDs und wenn ein bestimmtes vorhanden ist, dann starte ich das jeweilige script und fertig. Man kann dann auch die Reihenfolge selber wählen und zusätzliche Einstellungen machen lassen.

Bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Wenn interesse besteht kann ich das Script mal posten.

----------

## pir187

Prima, wenn Du sagst, daß es auch so funzt (WLan), dann werde ich es mir eventuell noch einmal überlegen. Eine stage1-Install dauert zwar etwas, aber am Ende mache ich es lieber gleich richtig "the Gentoo way"!

Hmm, vorher muß ich mir aber noch ein Partitionierungsschema ausdenken, denn das NB soll Win und Linux fahren können... *grübel*

Auf Deine Skripte komme ich dann bei Bedarf gerne zurück, denn meine bash-Kenntnisse sind etwas eingerostet, muß sie erst einmal wieder aufpolieren  :Very Happy:  !

thx, pir187

----------

## flubber

Ich hatte bis letzte Woche ein HP Pavilion zd8078ea (Ersterscheinung 05.02.2005, jetzt nicht mehr erhältlich) mit nem 17-Zoller Widescreen.

Da habe ich die ATI 9600 mobile auch zum laufen gebracht, mit 3D. Ich bin auf 2000fbs gekommen. Bis es aber soweit war, war es ein weiter Weg.

Irgendwann hat mir dann mal einer verraten, dass das Display intern per DVI angesteuert wird. Also die xorg.conf geändert und ich hatte ein Bild.

Allerdings ging bei dem Teil, innerhalb von 5 Wochen 3x das Display kaputt, so daß ich es jetzt zurückgegeben habe. Jetzt warte ich auf mein 

Sony VAIO VGN-A317M, hat zwar wieder ne ATI, aber ich bin Optimist. Aber eines weiß ich jetzt, nie wieder HP!

Flubber

----------

## ZX-81

Mittlerweile war ich mutig, jetzt l] (schei* meine Umlaute gehen nicht  :Smile:  ) laeuft bei mir:

sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-2.6.11.5

x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1

media-video/ati-drivers-8.10.19

3D-Beschleunigung funzt auch.

Jetzt werd ich mal sehen wo meine Umlaute geblieben sind.

ZX

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Sorry für meine späte Antwort, aber hier der Xorg.0.log:

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r4-nightmare i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux nightmare 2.6.11-gentoo-r4-nightmare #1 SMP Sat Mar 26 20:13:44 CET 2005 i686

Build Date: 28 March 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Apr  4 18:09:22 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,\

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:\

unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:\

unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,\

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2570 card 1025,005f rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2571 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24d2 card 1025,005f rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24d4 card 1025,005f rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24d7 card 1025,005f rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,24de card 1025,005f rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24dd card 1025,005f rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev c2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24db card 1025,005f rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24d3 card 1025,005f rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24d5 card 1025,005f rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24d6 card 1025,005f rev 02 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4e50 card 1025,005f rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:04:0: chip 104c,ac8e card 4400,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 03:04:1: chip 104c,ac8e card 4c00,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 03:04:2: chip 104c,802e card 1025,005f rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:05:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1025,0039 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:06:0: chip 14e4,4320 card 185f,1220 rev 03 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,8), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00004800 - 0x000048ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe02fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (3:4:0), (3,4,7), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00004800 - 0x000048ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 8: bridge is at (3:4:1), (3,8,11), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 8 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004cff (0x100) IX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] rev 0, Mem @ 0xf0000000/27, 0xe0100000/16, I/O @ 0x3000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe8000000 from 0xefffffff to 0xe7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0204000 - 0xe0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0207800 - 0xe02078ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe0207000 - 0xe02077ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0000800 - 0xe00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000c00 - 0xe0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000205f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00002060 - 0x0000206f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001ce0 - 0x00001cff (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001cc0 - 0x00001cdf (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0204000 - 0xe0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0207800 - 0xe02078ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe0207000 - 0xe02077ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0000800 - 0xe00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000c00 - 0xe0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000205f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00002060 - 0x0000206f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001ce0 - 0x00001cff (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001cc0 - 0x00001cdf (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0204000 - 0xe0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0207800 - 0xe02078ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0207000 - 0xe02077ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000800 - 0xe00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000c00 - 0xe0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000205f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00002060 - 0x0000206f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001ce0 - 0x00001cff (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001cc0 - 0x00001cdf (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 8.10.19

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

   RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

   MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

   RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

   RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

   FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

   RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

   RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

   RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

   RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146), FireGL Z1 (R300 4147),

   RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44), RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45),

   RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46), FireGL X1 (R300 4E47),

   RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

   FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

   RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

   FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

   MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

   RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64),

   MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

   RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200* (RV380 3E54),

   MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152),

   MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154), RADEON X800 (R420 4A48),

   RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A),

   RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B), RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C),

   FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D), MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

   RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

   RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

   FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

   MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48),

   MOBILITY FireGL V5100* (M28 5D49), FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48),

   RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B),

   RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D),

   RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F), RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

   RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(**) ChipID override: 0x4E50

(**) Chipset MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0204000 - 0xe0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0207800 - 0xe02078ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0207000 - 0xe02077ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000800 - 0xe00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000c00 - 0xe0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000205f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00002060 - 0x0000206f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001ce0 - 0x00001cff (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001cc0 - 0x00001cdf (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x82258d0

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0204000 - 0xe0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0207800 - 0xe02078ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0200000 - 0xe0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0207000 - 0xe02077ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000800 - 0xe00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000c00 - 0xe0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000205f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00002060 - 0x0000206f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001ce0 - 0x00001cff (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001cc0 - 0x00001cdf (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [33] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [34] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Required symbol vgaHWFreeHWRec from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWGetHWRec from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86CreateI2CBusRec from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86I2CBusInit from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86InitInt10 from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86FreeInt10 from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbPictureInit from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWUnlock from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWSave from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWLock from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWFreeHWRec from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWUnlock from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWRestore from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWLock from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWUnlock from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWRestore from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_CheckMagic from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86PrintEDID from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86PrintEDID from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86PrintEDID from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86DoEDID_DDC2 from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmAddMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_QueryHwCaps from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol DRIGetDeviceInfo from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBufferFromTop from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBufferFromTop from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_GetMemInfo from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocCache from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocCache from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmAddMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_InitPCIe from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreePCIe from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmAddMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmAddMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AGPAcquire from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpGetMode from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpVendorId from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpDeviceId from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpRelease from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpEnable from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpSize from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpBase from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol DRIGetDrawableInfo from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGetWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAACheckTileReducibility from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGetWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Fatal server error:

Some required symbols were unresolved

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

mod edit: Zeilenumbruch gefixt.

amne

----------

## ZX-81

Hi Jazz_Rabbit,

poste doch mal den output von 

```
# gcc --version

# gcc-config -l

# emerge -vp xorg-x11
```

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass Du einen SMP Kernel hast, wahrscheinlich hat das nichts mit dem Problem zu tun, aber das brauchst Du doch nicht wirklich, oder hast Du schon eine Doppelkern CPU ?  :Wink: 

ZX

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

 *ZX-81 wrote:*   

> Hi Jazz_Rabbit,
> 
> poste doch mal den output von 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hallo ZX-81!

```

# gcc --version

gcc (GCC) 3.3.5  (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)

Copyright (C) 2003 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

```

```

# gcc-config -l

[1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5 *

[2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-hardened

[3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-hardenednopie

[4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-hardenednossp

```

(Ich hatte auf Empfehlungen von anderen auf einen hardened gcc verzichtet)

```

# emerge -vp xorg-x11

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies    ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1  -3dfx -3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server -hardened -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal +mmx +nls +opengl +pam +sdk +sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Aber ich habs bereits GELÖST!!! Du wirst nicht glauben, worans lag!

Und zwar verträgt sich der ATI-Treiber anscheinend nicht mit dem USE-Flag dlloader

Als ich xorg-x11 rekompilierte, gings! Unfassbar..

Danke für Eure Hilfestellungen!

Gruss,

----------

## ZX-81

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber ich habs bereits GELÖST!!! Du wirst nicht glauben, worans lag!
> 
> Und zwar verträgt sich der ATI-Treiber anscheinend nicht mit dem USE-Flag dlloader
> ...

 

Und Du wirst nicht glauben, dass ich genau das vermutet habe  :Smile:  , hätte allerdings auch ein "hardened" als Grund für "dlloader" erwartet. Ich habe ein "hardened" System und muss ein paar Klimmzüge machen um die ATI-Treiber zum Laufen zu kriegen.

Bist Du jetzt mit der 3D-Performance zufrieden? 

ZX

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

 *ZX-81 wrote:*   

>  *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   
> 
> Aber ich habs bereits GELÖST!!! Du wirst nicht glauben, worans lag!
> 
> Und zwar verträgt sich der ATI-Treiber anscheinend nicht mit dem USE-Flag dlloader
> ...

 

Von Hardened hab ich die Finger gelassen aufgrund diverser Empfehlungen von Freunden.

Da du ja eins laufen hast, auf welche Probleme stosst man da?

Achja, wegen der Performance: keine Ahnung, ob das zufriedenstellend ist, bei Fullscreen schaffe ich

angeblich 139 fps. Bei normaler Fenstergrösse komme ich auf 2000 fps. Das ganze ist unter TWM

getestet worden, da ich mich ja noch nicht um einen Windowmanager gekümmert habe. Ich emerge

gerade gnome-light. Aber jetzt geh ich schlafen, weil dem Rechner beim Kompilieren zusehen ist nicht

gerade aufregend.

Also, bis denn!

Gruss,

----------

## hoschi

Hallo,

ich will mir diese IBM-ThinkPad kaufen (eventuell nicht direkt da zu diesem Preis, mal schaun ob ich da ran komme :rolleyes: ):

IBM-ThinkPad R50p http://www.pro-com.org/PCB2LF.de/Pages/ArticleDetails.aspx?ArticleID=697&BackUrl=165391500

Infos zu IBM-ThinkPads gibts hier, also den Betrieb: http://www.thinkwiki.org/ThinkWiki

Ich meine, 15 Zoll und eine Auflösung von 1600x1200 sind schon krass, dazu den Pentium-M + große HDD und recht viel Ram (den kann ich ja immer noch aufstocken), dazu Wlan+Blauzahn, und Graka - eigentlich alles was das Herz begehrt.

Nur einen Knackpunkt haben diese ThinkPads, schrottige Grafik. Eine Radeon9000 mit lächerlichen 32MB Ram schlägt ja nicht mal mehr die Performance der Onboard-Graka von Intel  :Very Happy: 

Ich will schon die Möglichkeit haben mal eine Runde QuakeIV zu spielen (ja so einer bin ich), und auch mal mit Blender meinen Spass zu haben.

Ich weiß dass eine FireGL T2 so mit die langsamste professionel OpenGL-Karte ist, die es gibt, aber wie langsam?

Das ganze soll schon eine Art Desktop-Replacement werden, wozu die R-Serie ja auch mehr oder weniger da ist, und dementsprechen gut muss die Graka sein. Ich finde nur nirgends Benchmarks, und das ganze wird ja nicht gerade billig.

Ich habe mich schon bei IBM erkundigt wann den der Sonoma-Chipsatz und eventuell MXM* kommen, aber antwort gabs keine, sonst würde ich natürlich auf eine GeForceGo 6600 warten, und gut wärs.

Grüßle

*Standard zum Austausch von PCI-E Grakas bei Notebooks

----------

## ZX-81

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

> Von Hardened hab ich die Finger gelassen aufgrund diverser Empfehlungen von Freunden.
> 
> Da du ja eins laufen hast, auf welche Probleme stosst man da?

 

Habe Mitte 2004 mehrere Rechner auf hardened umgestellt. Für ein paar Pakete musste man damals noch Klimmzüge machen um sie fehlerfrei zu complieren. Unter anderem war dllloder das lokale use-flag um xorg-x11 zum Laufen zu kriegen. Bei den Rechnern, die keine binären Treiber brauchen, sind mir inzwischen keine Probleme mehr mit hardened bewusst (dllloader habe ich dort aber noch drin). Bei meinem Notebook ist dllloader drausen und xorg-x11 emerge ich einzeln wobei ich vorher das gcc-profil auf vanilla (oder hardenednopie) umschalte .

----------

## PChaos

Hieß das jetzt "hardened" oder "hardly configurable"?  :Wink: 

Nunja mal ne Bilanz meinerseits:

Achso, Laptop ist n Acer TM 292LMi M11 (Pentium M 1,5 GHz, ATI mobility Radeon 9700, ipw2200 WLAN)

- Speedstepping funktioniert wunderbar

- ACPI wird größtenteils unterstützt

- Xorg läuft mit ATI Treibern und 3d-Beschleunigung

- WLAN läuft, inzwischen sogar mit WPA-TKIP verschlüsselung

Speedstepping ging freundlicherweise auf Anhieb.

ACPI benötigte Kernelmässig auch keine Klimmzüge. Test mit Intels ASL Compiler ergab auch keine Fehler in der ACPI Tabelle (Genauer die DSDT, wer nicht weiß was es ist, Finger weg, gefährlicher Stoff!). ABER das dämliche Ding fragt beim booten das Betriebssystem ab und schaltet dementsprechend mehr (Windows XP) oder weniger (alte Win und "unbekannte" Systeme wie Linux) ACPI Funktionen tatsächlich frei. Mehr hierzu findet man im gentoo-wiki.

Probleme hab ich aber trotzdem noch, da liegts vermutlich aber an meiner Konfiguration, Standby schaltet sich das Gerät aus "während" es die Daten für den Standby Modus sichert. Nach Suspend to RAM bleibt Bild schwarz.

Xorg selber legt in der aktuellsten Version (derzeit noch maskiert) tatsächlich schon eine xorg.conf an. Der ATI Treiber ließ sich problemlos installieren, im Kernel muss das DRM allerdings zwinged deaktiviert oder maximal als Modul eingebaut werden. Benötigt wird es hier nicht da der ATI Treiber ein eigenes DRM hat.

WLAN, der Treiber ipw2200 liegt inzwischen in Version 1.0.3 vor, WPA wird hier, noch nicht offiziell, unterstützt.

Mit dem wpa_supplicant gehts dann relativ Problemlos, allerdings muss ich die verbindung halbwegs manuell herstellen.

(Interface starten, wpa_supplicant starten, mit iwconfig AP/essid zuweisen, anschließend IP zuweisen, zB mit dhcpcd)

Alles in allem muss ich sagen bietet das [url=gentoo-wiki.com]gentoo-wiki[/url] inzwischen funktionsfähige HowTos.

----------

## ZX-81

 *PChaos wrote:*   

> Nunja mal ne Bilanz meinerseits:
> 
> Achso, Laptop ist n Acer TM 292LMi M11 (Pentium M 1,5 GHz, ATI mobility Radeon 9700, ipw2200 WLAN)
> 
> 

 

So einen habe ich auch (nur das mit dem M11 weiß ich nicht). Hat Deiner auch die 1400x1050 Auflösung? 

Ich habe ähnliche Erfahrungen wie Du gemacht, habe allerdings von Suspend und WPA bisher die Finger gelassen. 

Danke für Deine Ausführungen und Referenzen.

Ich bin mit dem Laptop recht zufrieden (Hatte vorher auch schon einen Acer und der war echt mies  :Sad:  )

----------

## PChaos

Das M11 ist lediglich die ATI interne bezeichnung für den mobility Radeon 9700, der 9600er ist dementsprechend mit M10 gekennzeichnet.

Noch einige Ergänzungen:

Für SpeedStepping benutze ich momentan Laptop_Mode.

Für die 3D unterstützung beim ATI waren die alerneuesten Treiber und ein masked xorg-x11 notwendig.

ACPI macht mit dem ATI Treiber jetzt wieder Probleme: weder der ATI noch der ipw2200 treiber mögen scheinbar das nötige suspend und resume und steigen daher bei suspend oder hibernate aus.

Alles in allem geht momentan garnicht viel, weil nach dem letzten update die /etc/conf.d/net schlichtweg ignoriert wird.

Ausserdem funktioniert dhcpcd zur Zeit alem anschein nach nicht.

----------

## ZX-81

Hallo Leidensgenosse,  :Confused: 

mein IPW2200 läuft zwar noch halbwegs, aber ich verwende die Vanilla-Sources und von denen ist in der letzten Zeit fast jede Woche eine neue Version herausgekommen. Vor ein paar Wochen hat dann die 3D-Beschleunigung nicht mehr geklappt und ich hatte auch keinen Bock, mit jedem neuen Kernel wieder den Kampf mit den ATI-Treibern zu führen. Also hab ich das erstmal auf Eis gelegt (habe eh zuviel gezockt  :Smile:   )

----------

